

A 13 year old bug in Firefox.  - jigneshhk
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77790

======
Yaa101
That is not a bug, but a non granted request. In my opinion a silly request,
no I have nothing to do with Mozilla in any way, just a person who thinks that
scrollbars colored outside the UX theme is a nogo.

